# Rooney



## dave.aspen (Jul 18, 2019)

Have been on this forum for a bit, but finally my first post!
-Rooney-4th Vizsla, first girl- coming up on her third birthday, smaller than I expected (45 lbs at the vet last week).
-Was fortunate to come across her via the Colorado/Wyoming Vizsla Rescue, just hours after being approved for an adoption! She was just shy of her 2nd birthday at the time.
-Rooney has the hunting drive for sure, and outside she's going nonstop. Got her into the field a few time for birds this past fall, and she loves the time out there, although need a bit of scent training. 
-Inside she is a velcro dog, and is always by your side (unless the bedroom door is open and she can sneak under the covers.) Covid has made her a happy pooch!
-And can you say photogenic???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is very stunning.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty little girl!!!
No worries about the size, she's more than big enough to handle a bird.


----------



## dave.aspen (Jul 18, 2019)

gunnr said:


> Pretty little girl!!!
> No worries about the size, she's more than big enough to handle a bird.


I love the size! Much easier to handle when she wants to sit on your lap!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

She is beautiful. And sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

This pic looks _*identical*_ to my girl (45# also and out of this world drive outdoors also . I wonder if yours is out of “Countryside Mae” (dam from Countryside Kennels; a large breeder near IL/IA border)? Mine’s relaxed face (less intense than her profile pic) is identical to your girl. The Countryside breeders state they like them small as they sometimes carry them (horseback) in the field. However, I’ve read that smaller bitches have earlier heats/litters so I’m suspicious they may also like a smaller bitches fecundity.


----------



## dave.aspen (Jul 18, 2019)

1stVizsla said:


> This pic looks _*identical*_ to my girl (45# also and out of this world drive outdoors also . I wonder if yours is out of “Countryside Mae” (dam from Countryside Kennels; a large breeder near IL/IA border)? Mine’s relaxed face (less intense than her profile pic) is identical to your girl. The Countryside breeders state they like them small as they sometimes carry them (horseback) in the field. However, I’ve read that smaller bitches have earlier heats/litters so I’m suspicious they may also like a smaller bitches fecundity.


Funny! She came from a Kansas breeder if I remember correctly, but didn't come with any paperwork.


----------

